

DevArt Art Made with Code - danboarder
https://devart.withgoogle.com/#/

======
noelwelsh
Nice site. I saw this project and knew it had to be eigenfaces:
[https://devart.withgoogle.com/#/project/16569221](https://devart.withgoogle.com/#/project/16569221)

Eigenfaces is a very old technique for doing this (it was old when I
implemented for the first time in 2000) and as you can see the results are
rather blurry. It only takes about five lines of code in a matrix language --
collecting data was the main issue I recall.

If nothing else this serves as a good example of the value of framing your
work. Done in a machine learning / stats context eigenfaces is not much more
than a nice blog post (e.g.
[http://jeremykun.com/2011/07/27/eigenfaces/](http://jeremykun.com/2011/07/27/eigenfaces/))
or class project. But ... present it as an art project and you get frontpage
on Google's new site.

~~~
m-photonic
Very interesting. What if you took a large set of musical notes on various
instruments, with about a two-second duration, with the same pitch, same
volume, and same sample rate, and did the same thing? Eigensounds! And that's
just with a time-domain representation of the sound -- you'd get different
eigensounds if you used a frequency-domain representation.

I have to wonder if something like this is used by those song-recognizing apps
that can tell you what a song is just by hearing a snippet through your phone.

------
MegaLeon
Ah, Google DevArt. I partecipated last year and my project got a weekly
feature award from the judges (every week they'd pick a promising project for
that) but sadly didn't make in the final selection.

For some reason my project was pulled from the website after the competition
ended, I tried to contact them about it but with no success. The project is on
github, for those curious: [https://github.com/MegaLeon/devart-
arsmatrix](https://github.com/MegaLeon/devart-arsmatrix)

------
Mithaldu
I wonder when they'll acknowledge the OG art made with code people and link to
this:
[http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?order=thumbup](http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?order=thumbup)

------
stevebmark
This website is incomprehensible

~~~
danboarder
Is that because art is incomprehensible? But really the UX is not that bad --
there are filters across the top to reduce your view, restricting the results
by filtering by Languages, Toolkits, Platforms, APIs, and Project Types. Seems
reasonable.

For example, filtering by Toolkits>threejs shows some neat dataviz projects
using threejs[1].

[1]
[https://devart.withgoogle.com/#/?q=threejs](https://devart.withgoogle.com/#/?q=threejs)

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Art is entirely comprehensible.

The problem with projects like this is that they often look more like
technology studies than art.

There's a sweet spot between vintage media techniques and this modern(ist)
everything-is-colour+code+concept digital style. But hardly anyone is
exploring it.

